# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Çfarë është leuçemia?

## DI_ANA

Pershendetje..


Po E Hap Kete Teme Se Kam Nevoje  Per Pergjigjet Tuaja Dhe Ata Qe Kane Njohuri Mbi Kete Semundje...
Kam Nje Shoqe Shume Te Ngushte Qe Mund Te Them E Kam Ne Vendin E Motres...po Ajo Vuan Qe Prej 4 Vjetesh Nga Nje Leucemi Shume E Rende...sic Thone Doktoret..dhe Per Kete Arsye Eshte E Detyruar Te Shtrohet Shume Shpesh Ne Spital Per Te Marre Gjak...ka Kontrolle Shume Te Shpeshta Nga Specialisti Dhe Merr Nje Mjekim Te Perditshem.....
Eshte Njeri Shume I Forte Qe Mundohet Te Perballoje Kete Te Keqe Me Force Edhe Kurajo....sado Qe Ndonjehere Me Duket Se Ajo Vete Nuk E Shfaq Po E Vuan Ne Vetvete.....
Ka Gati Nje Vit Qe Ajo Mbyllet ....refuzon Te Komunikoje Me Te Afermit Dhe Shoqerine E Saj Per Faktin Qe Duke Qene E Semure ...i Duket Se Te Tjeret E Duan Per Meshire...
Mundohem Ta Bind Po E Kam Te Veshtire.....me Perpara Ka Qene Njeri Shume I Qeshur Dhe Qe Donte Pasionet E Jetes Dhe Tani Me Duket Se Kam Te Bej Me Nje Njeri Komplet Te Ndryshem.....
Doktoret  Thone Qe Gjendja E Saj Psikollogjike Mund Te Favorizoje Ose Jo Ne Zhvillimin E Metejshem Te Semundjes...dmth Duhet Te Jete Sa Me E Qete Dhe E Shpelodhur....
Ata Thone Gjithashtu Qe Kohes Qe Ajo Ka Nuk I Dihet Dhe Nuk Mund Te Parashikojne Asgje Per Te Ardhmen....
Shpetimi Do Ishte Nje Ndrrim I Palces Ne Nje Vend Jashte Frances...nje Operacion Qe Kushton Shume Shtrenjte Po I Bere I Mundur Nga Ana Jone...shoqeria....
Po Prape Ajo Refuzon....
Pyetja Ime Ishte....
Si Do Te Ndjeheshit Ju Kur Nje Dite Tju Thonin Qe Kini Te Beni Me Nje Semundje Te Rende Dhe Te Pasherueshme????
Si Do Te Reagonit Perballe Ketij Fenomeni?
Mund Te Jetonit Normalisht?
Mund Te Doni Ashtu Sic Kini Dashur...?
Cfare Duhet Te Bejme Ne Te Tilla Rrethana..?

Kerkoj Ndihmen Tuaj....


Respekte

----------


## DI_ANA

Pershendetje....  

Do Te Kisha Shume Nevoje Per Ndihmen Tuaj.....

Per Gjithcka Qe Mund Te Dini Rreth Kesaj Semundjeje Dhe Njekohesisht Cfare Ju Mendoni Personalisht.


Respekte

----------


## Davius

> Si Do Te Ndjeheshit Ju Kur Nje Dite Tju Thonin Qe Kini Te Beni Me Nje Semundje Te Rende Dhe Te Pasherueshme????


Ndjenja te tilla jane tmerruese per cdo njeri ne kete bote. Nuk mund te jap ndonje koment te tille, pa perballuar nje situate te tille, keshtu qe do ju kursej nga detajet e panevojshme. Pergjigje mund te japin vetem personat qe ka kaluar neper nje gjendje te tille.




> Si Do Te Reagonit Perballe Ketij Fenomeni?


Perballimi i gjerave pas interpretimit te lajmit se semundja ne fjale eshte nje semundje qe nuk ka sherim, eshte veshtire. Eshte nje moment qe shuhet cdo shprese qe perseri te shohesh driten e diellit. _( Mendoj se reagimi duhej te ishte i kontrolluar nga logjika dhe jo te dalim jashte kontrollit pas marrjes se nje lajmi te tille, sepse jane gjera qe ndodhin, qe jane jashta fuqise njerezore )_




> Mund Te Jetonit Normalisht?


Me nje semundje te rende ne organizem, te pasherueshme, eshte teper veshtire te jetosh.  Njeriu eshte i lindur qe te zhvillohet, rritet, perparoj, integrohet. Pra, me nje semundje te tille, gjerat behen me se te komplikuara, qe ndikon ne jeten aktuale dhe menyren se si ne e perceptojme te ardhmen tone ne nje gjendje te tille. Thene shkurt: me nje semundje te tille, i humb kuptimi normales, gjerat me nuk varen nga njerezit, por nga nje fuqi tjeter!




> Mund Te Doni Ashtu Sic Kini Dashur...?


Dashuria shuhet ne ate moment kur njeriu nxjerr frymen e fundit. Dashuria ndaj dikujt, qofte ndaj personit te semure, apo dashuria e personit te semure ndaj tjereve, do te shuhet ne momentin, qe ajo/ai mund te thote lamtumiren e fundit. Semundjet e tilla nuk mund te jete faktore qe te shuhen ndjenjat e paleve. Semundja, ndoshta mund te ndane dy njerez fizikisht nga nje kontakt, por jo edhe shpirterisht. Vuan trupi, por jo edhe shpirti. Forca e shpirtit eshte shume me e thelle se ajo e trupin, forza e shpirtit rruan nje raport dashurie perjetesisht, pavaresisht faktit se fizikisht dy njerez mund te mos jene ne te njejtin nivel jete. 




> Cfare Duhet Te Bejme Ne Te Tilla Rrethana..?


Ne rrethana te tilla duhe te jemi te qete. Se pari nese pacienti flet, eshte mire qe atij/asaj t'i mos tregohet se ajo ka nje semundje te pasherueshme, sepse ajo/ai mund te kete ndonje sulm, nga nje lajm i tille. Duhet gjerat te shikohen ne nje kendveshtrim real, te shikohet gjerat me nje sy kritik, sepse keto jane gjera qe ndodhin dhe jemi te pafuqishem kundrejt tyre.

+

Dua te shtoj dicka, kohen e fundit patem rastin te degjojme per ate italianin qe po ashtu kishte nje semundje te pasherueshme dhe pas disa peripecive vendosi t'i jap fund jetes se tij, nga mos shpresa se nje dite do te behet mire. Dua te sugjeroj, qe edhe nese pacienti kupton per gjendjen e tij, asnjehere as te mos ju bie ndermend te merren hapa per nje vdekje te qellimte sepse do te ishte akt i shemtuar, kunder njerezimit, por edhe kunder religjionit. Ne nuk kemi te drejte te marrim shpirtera, te drejte ka vetem Ai qe na ka krijuar.

----------


## DI_ANA

Flm Davius....


Te Falenderoj Shume Per Pergjigjen Dhe Ndihmen Qe Me Dhe...
Fakti Eshte Qe Ajo E Di Qe Eshte Rende....paraqitja E Saj E Jashtme Eshte Mese Normale Pervec Pikellit Ne Sy Dhe Brenges Ne Zemer....shoh Shpesh Lot Ne Syte E Saj...shoh Deshiren Per Te Jetuar Dhe Shoh Shpeshhere Lodhjen Nga Kjo Semundje....

Thashe Me Siper Qe Kjo Gje E Ka Ndryshuar Moralisht....dhe E Shoh Qe Vuan Kur Njerezit Qe  Ajo Do Nuk Mund Ta Kuptojne Qe Ne Disa Raste Ajo Mund Te Reagoje Me Trishtim Dhe Nervozi Per Faktin Qe Vete Semundja E Ben Te Tille....
Do Te Desha Aq Shume Qe Te Gjithe Ta Kuptonin..

Ketu Ne France Baptist Doktoret Te Thone Cdo Gje...sekreti Medikal Per Pacientin Nuk Ekziston...dhe Ketu Qendron E Keqja...

Do Ishte Shume Me Lehte Qe Mos Kishte Kjo Bote As Semundje E As Lufte...

Do Te Desha Qe Vuajtjet Te Shuheshin Dhe Mbaroheshin Per Te Gjithe Ne....
Sepse Eshte Dicka E Tepert Per Tu Duruar....

Do Te Desha Me Shume Mirekuptime Te Njerezit....




Respekte

----------


## ELDORADO

diana kam pas dite disa info per kete jane mungesa e rruzave te gjakut ka mundesi  e atyre te bardhave nuk jam i sigurt se i kam harru,pra trupi i saj nuk eshte ne gjendje e krijoj me aq shume rruza gjaku sa duhen dhe per kete arsye ka probleme me shume nuk di cte them 

sa per ate  pytjen kur keni nje semundje te pasherueshme flasim nepermjet mp'se te ytregoj nje  gje dhe do shohim cfare ke per te mebduar

----------


## DI_ANA

Flm Eldorado....


Leucemia Eshte Nje Kancer Ne Gjak....SEMUNDJE EGY OSE KRONIKE E KARAKTERIZUAR NGA PREZENCA E CA CELULAVE JO NORMALE....NJE PAMJAFTUESHMERI E GJAKUT DHE E PALCES SE KOCKES...
Nje Shumice E Tepruar E Rruazave Te Bardha Dhe Nje Pakice Fatale E Rruazave Te Kuqe....
Semundje Qe Shkakton Ne Shumicen E Rasteve Dhimbje Te Forta Koke Dhe Qelizash....
Varet Grada Ne Te Cilin Eshte Pacienti...ne Disa Raste Sherohet....ne Disa Ka Me Shume Veshtiresi...
Po Mund Tju Them Qe Njeriu Ne Keto Llaj Rastesh Sado I Forte Te Jete Ose Te Kete Qene.....behet Me I Ndjeshem Dhe Me I Dobet Moralisht Ashtu Sic Behet Edhe Fizikisht.



Flm Dhe Respekte

----------


## shoku_tanku

Kjo eshte nje situate vertet e veshtire dhe veshtiresia me e madhe eshte per personin qe e vuan....duhet te jesh vertet nje njeri i forte per te perballuar nje situate te tille.Detyra e te afermve dhe e juaja si shoqeri eshte qe ti qendroni prane ne c'do moment,por gjithmone duke e trajtuar ne menyre te njejte me ate qe e keni trajtuar perpara se te merrnit vesh se ajo ishte e semure.....keqardhja nuk ndihmon aspak...ajo duhet te ndihet si e barabarte dhe ju takon pikerisht juve qe ta realizoni nje gje te tille.....aktivizojeni ne jeten e perditshme...perpiquni ta beni qe ajo te dale me shpesh,pse jo, ndonjehere edhe kunder deshires se saj....nje njeri ne gjendje te tille sado i forte qe te jete,vjen nje moment ne te cilin e humbet kete force por ajo qe nevojitet ne kete moment eshte pikerisht forca jone ,e njerezve qe e rrethojme....duhet te gjejme  forcen ne te paret per ti kthyer shpresen ketij njeriu...me dashurine dhe perkujdesjen tuaj,duhet ta beni te kuptoje se duke qendruar ne ate gjendje depresive nuk ka per te arritur asgje...
duhet ta beni te kuptoje se shpresa nuk vdes deri ne momentin kur shuhet fryma e fundit...dhe nje drite shprese eshte pikerisht transplantimi i palces...duhet te ngulmoni pikerisht ne kete pike per ta bere shoqen tuaj te dale nga kjo gjendje kllapie....duhet ta beni ate te besoje se ky transplant eshte vertet nje mundesi qe ja vlen te tentosh...duhet me patjeter ta bindni ate qe ta marre kete iniciative...kjo do te sherbeje jo vetem per ti rikthyer shpresen por mund te jete
edhe nje nderhyrje efikase e cila mund ti shpetoje jeten....jam i bindur se ja vlen te tentoje...jam i bindur se do te dale me sukses...gjithshka qe duhet te beje eshte ta provoje...kete dhe c'faredolloj mundesie tjeter qe do ti sherbeje per ta sheruar....binde Di Ana qe ta beje kete nderhyrje.....foli....foli edhe ashper po te jete nevoja....ajo nuk do te ndihet e meshiruar prej jush dhe ka plotesisht te drejte....beni gjithshka qe te jete e mundur per ta ndihmuar....ajo ndoshta i ka humbur shpresat por ushqejeni me shpresat tuaja...beni qe ajo te kuptoje se nuk duhet te dorezohet deri ne momentin e fundit....sa ka jete ka edhe shprese.

----------


## DI_ANA

duhet ta beni te kuptoje se shpresa nuk vdes deri ne momentin kur shuhet fryma e fundit...dhe nje drite shprese eshte pikerisht transplantimi i palces...duhet te ngulmoni pikerisht ne kete pike per ta bere shoqen tuaj te dale nga kjo gjendje kllapie....duhet ta beni ate te besoje se ky transplant eshte vertet nje mundesi qe ja vlen te tentosh...duhet me patjeter ta bindni ate qe ta marre kete iniciative...kjo do te sherbeje jo vetem per ti rikthyer shpresen por mund te jete

shoku_tanku



TE FALENDEROJ SHUME PER PERGJIGJEN DHE PERKARAHJEN.....
PO JAM MUNDUAR SHUME QE TI MBUSH MENDJEN PO ESHTE E VESHTIRE...
ME THOTE QE NDIHET E LODHUR...QE NUK DO TE LARGOHET DUKE IKUR LARG PER TU KURUAR...NUK DO TE NDAHET NGA NJEREZIT QE DO...DHE KJO GJE I DUKET  E PANEVOJITSHME....
SI MUND TE DUASH JETEN NJE DITE AQ TEPER DHE TE NESERMEN TE JESH NE PRITJE QE AJO TE IKI VETEM PER FAKTIN QE NUK BESON ME TE ASGJE DHE NDJEHESH E LODHUR?....


RESPEKTE

----------


## shoku_tanku

Perpiqu ta bindesh Di Ana....bej c'mos qe ti rikthesh besimin.....nese vertet e do shoqen tende atehere duhet te besh edhe te pamunduren per ta bere te kuptoje
...eshte nje mundesi te cilen nuk duhet ta lere pa provuar....eshte nje mundesi qe 
kam besim te plote se do ti riktheje jeten....duhet te jeni ju dhe te afermit e saj 
qe duhet ta nxisni qe ta ndermarre kete veprim...ajo tani ka nevoje me shume se kurre per ndihmen tuaj....mos rrini duarkryq....beni gjthshka qe te jete e mundur
qe ti ktheni mendje....duhet me patjeter qe ta beje ate nderhyrje...duhet me patjeter ta kuptoje se eshte ne te miren e saj...sikur edhe 1%mundesi shprese te kete,duhet ta provoje pasi sado e ulet te jete, mbetet gjithmone nje mundesi shpetimi...

----------


## DI_ANA

> Perpiqu ta bindesh Di Ana....bej c'mos qe ti rikthesh besimin.....nese vertet e do shoqen tende atehere duhet te besh edhe te pamunduren per ta bere te kuptoje
> ...eshte nje mundesi te cilen nuk duhet ta lere pa provuar....eshte nje mundesi qe 
> kam besim te plote se do ti riktheje jeten....duhet te jeni ju dhe te afermit e saj 
> qe duhet ta nxisni qe ta ndermarre kete veprim...ajo tani ka nevoje me shume se kurre per ndihmen tuaj....mos rrini duarkryq....beni gjthshka qe te jete e mundur
> qe ti ktheni mendje....duhet me patjeter qe ta beje ate nderhyrje...duhet me patjeter ta kuptoje se eshte ne te miren e saj...sikur edhe 1%mundesi shprese te kete,duhet ta provoje pasi sado e ulet te jete, mbetet gjithmone nje mundesi shpetimi...



TE FALENDEROJE PER PERGJIGJEN DHE MBESHTETJEN QE ME JEP....
DO TE KISHA SHUME NEVOJE TE MERRJA SHUME MENDIME QOFTE NGA ATA QE KANE VUAJTJE TE TILLA ..QOFTE NGA TE TJERE...PO E DI QE NDONJEHERE NUK ESHTE E LEHTE TE FLASESH PER NJE JETE PV NEPERMJET KETIJ FORUMI...



RESPEKTE

----------


## Gimi3

> Pershendetje..
> 
> 
> Po E Hap Kete Teme Se Kam Nevoje  Per Pergjigjet Tuaja Dhe Ata Qe Kane Njohuri Mbi Kete Semundje...
> Kam Nje Shoqe Shume Te Ngushte Qe Mund Te Them E Kam Ne Vendin E Motres...po Ajo Vuan Qe Prej 4 Vjetesh Nga Nje Leucemi Shume E Rende...sic Thone Doktoret..dhe Per Kete Arsye Eshte E Detyruar Te Shtrohet Shume Shpesh Ne Spital Per Te Marre Gjak...ka Kontrolle Shume Te Shpeshta Nga Specialisti Dhe Merr Nje Mjekim Te Perditshem.....
> Eshte Njeri Shume I Forte Qe Mundohet Te Perballoje Kete Te Keqe Me Force Edhe Kurajo....sado Qe Ndonjehere Me Duket Se Ajo Vete Nuk E Shfaq Po E Vuan Ne Vetvete.....
> Ka Gati Nje Vit Qe Ajo Mbyllet ....refuzon Te Komunikoje Me Te Afermit Dhe Shoqerine E Saj Per Faktin Qe Duke Qene E Semure ...i Duket Se Te Tjeret E Duan Per Meshire...
> Mundohem Ta Bind Po E Kam Te Veshtire.....me Perpara Ka Qene Njeri Shume I Qeshur Dhe Qe Donte Pasionet E Jetes Dhe Tani Me Duket Se Kam Te Bej Me Nje Njeri Komplet Te Ndryshem.....
> Doktoret  Thone Qe Gjendja E Saj Psikollogjike Mund Te Favorizoje Ose Jo Ne Zhvillimin E Metejshem Te Semundjes...dmth Duhet Te Jete Sa Me E Qete Dhe E Shpelodhur....
> ...


*Pershendetje DI_ANA

I kuptoj veshtiresite, mundimet qe eshte duke i vuajtur shoqja juaj , uroj ta gjeje sherimin dhe ta mund semundjen.
Diana do te doja nga ti te vazhdosh se keshilluari shoqen anipse ajo ne njefare menyre refuzon edhe te afermit edhe te largetit si pasoje e asaj se mendon qe ate po e doni nga meshira gje te cilen e ka gabim ajo , mirepo ne njefare menyre ju arsyetohet ajo  .
Rasti i saj te ben te kuptosh se e ndien veten te vetmuar dhe te sulmuar ne cdo pikepamje , duhet t'ia lehtesosh mundimet t'i japesh shprese se pas te gjitha veshtiresive do te arrije sukses dhe çlirim.Vuajtjet dhe mundimet harrohen kur vie triumfi,por ajo duhet te jete e durueshme , se ndihma e Zotit gjithnje u dhurohet te durueshmeve.
Halli i saj duhet te jete : durimi i mire 
Shoqja juaj mund te arrije deri tek qetesimi psikik nese i mer parasysh keto gjera :
Dalja e pare : eshte rruga e paditurise
Kjo do te thote te mos e kuptosh e te mos e veresh se jeta eshte nje fatkeqesi dhe nje rremuje .
Dajla e dyte : eshte rruga e epikurizmit
Themeli i ketij koncepti perceptues eshte ai qe , edhe ne njohurine e pashpreses se jeteses , njeriu duhet t'i perjetoje begatite te cilat i ofrohen.
Dalja e trete : eshte rruga e forces dhe energjise
Baza e saj eshte kjo qe vijon : pasi qe njeriu e kupton mjerimin dhe pikellimin e jetes , atehere ato duhet ti eliminoj.
Dalja e katert : eshte rruga e dobesise.
Kjo mbeshtetet ne kete qe vijon : " Edhe pse njeriu e kupton mjerimin dhe pikellimin e jetes , ai prapeseprape me kembengulje duhet te vazhdoje jeten.
" Nese na jepet mundesia te behemi me te mire dhe nese per kto gjera kemi force te mjaftueshme , atehere perse hamendemi qe te behemi me te mire ?!   "*

----------


## Igli_Vlonjati

> Pershendetje..
> 
> 
> Po E Hap Kete Teme Se Kam Nevoje  Per Pergjigjet Tuaja Dhe Ata Qe Kane Njohuri Mbi Kete Semundje...
> Kam Nje Shoqe Shume Te Ngushte Qe Mund Te Them E Kam Ne Vendin E Motres...po Ajo Vuan Qe Prej 4 Vjetesh Nga Nje Leucemi Shume E Rende...sic Thone Doktoret..dhe Per Kete Arsye Eshte E Detyruar Te Shtrohet Shume Shpesh Ne Spital Per Te Marre Gjak...ka Kontrolle Shume Te Shpeshta Nga Specialisti Dhe Merr Nje Mjekim Te Perditshem.....
> Eshte Njeri Shume I Forte Qe Mundohet Te Perballoje Kete Te Keqe Me Force Edhe Kurajo....sado Qe Ndonjehere Me Duket Se Ajo Vete Nuk E Shfaq Po E Vuan Ne Vetvete.....
> Ka Gati Nje Vit Qe Ajo Mbyllet ....refuzon Te Komunikoje Me Te Afermit Dhe Shoqerine E Saj Per Faktin Qe Duke Qene E Semure ...i Duket Se Te Tjeret E Duan Per Meshire...
> Mundohem Ta Bind Po E Kam Te Veshtire.....me Perpara Ka Qene Njeri Shume I Qeshur Dhe Qe Donte Pasionet E Jetes Dhe Tani Me Duket Se Kam Te Bej Me Nje Njeri Komplet Te Ndryshem.....
> Doktoret  Thone Qe Gjendja E Saj Psikollogjike Mund Te Favorizoje Ose Jo Ne Zhvillimin E Metejshem Te Semundjes...dmth Duhet Te Jete Sa Me E Qete Dhe E Shpelodhur....
> ...


    Me vjen me te vertete keq. O Zot me cfare semundje kemi te bejme.
Verej qe paskeni nje shoqeri si rralle here dhe ju pergezoj. Gjeja me me vlere eshte qe ti qendroni shume prane shoqes tuaj, sepse edhe gjendja psikologjike eshte jashe zakonisht e rendesishme.Me pak fjale REALIZONI ME SUKSES PUNEN QE TE TAKON TY DHE RRETHIT TUAJ SHOQEROR.

----------


## miki_al2001

[


*
Perballimi i gjerave pas interpretimit te lajmit se semundja ne fjale eshte nje semundje qe nuk ka sherim, eshte veshtire. Eshte nje moment qe shuhet cdo shprese qe perseri te shohesh driten e diellit. ( Mendoj se reagimi duhej te ishte i kontrolluar nga logjika dhe jo te dalim jashte kontrollit pas marrjes se nje lajmi te tille, sepse jane gjera qe ndodhin, qe jane jashta fuqise njerezore )*


davius nuk eshte e vertete se semundja eshte e pasherueshme ashtu sic nuk mund te them qe eshte edhe e sherueshme.(varet shume nga tipi i leucemise qe ka dhe menyra e trajtimit)

ne lidhje me temen.po ju jap pak informacion ne lidhje me leucemine.eshte semundje e gjakut (malinje) qe karakterizohet nga prodhimi jo normal i qelive te gjakut zakonisht qelizave te bardha (leukociteve).
jane 4 tipe :
-Acute lymphocytic leukemia -tipi qe perhaper me teper tek femijet poashtu shfaqet edhe ne moshat mbi 60 vj.

-Acute myelogenous leukemia 

-chronic lymphocytic leukemia 

-Chronic myelogenous leukemia 

shkaqet e verteta akoma nuk dihen por supozohet se shkaktare jane shfaqja ndaj rrezeve radioaktive 
ekspozimi ndaj disa lendeve kimike
gjenetike,ose disa lloj virusesh.

trajtimi i semundjes simbas protokollit qe perdoren kirurgjia,radioterapia,chemoterapia etj.


DI ANA desha te them qe shoqes tuaj duhet ti rekomandosh nje konsulte me nje psikolog sepse eshte e veshtire qe ti tia mbushesh mendjen dhe sa vjen ajo me teper mund te veshtiresohet gjendja e saj.pra sugjeroi nje vizite tek psikologu (edhe per kete te duhet shume effort) dhe ke per te pare se sa shume do ndryshoje ajo.

----------


## DI_ANA

Dalja e pare : eshte rruga e paditurise
Kjo do te thote te mos e kuptosh e te mos e veresh se jeta eshte nje fatkeqesi dhe nje rremuje .
Dajla e dyte : eshte rruga e epikurizmit
Themeli i ketij koncepti perceptues eshte ai qe , edhe ne njohurine e pashpreses se jeteses , njeriu duhet t'i perjetoje begatite te cilat i ofrohen.
Dalja e trete : eshte rruga e forces dhe energjise
Baza e saj eshte kjo qe vijon : pasi qe njeriu e kupton mjerimin dhe pikellimin e jetes , atehere ato duhet ti eliminoj.
Dalja e katert : eshte rruga e dobesise.
Kjo mbeshtetet ne kete qe vijon : " Edhe pse njeriu e kupton mjerimin dhe pikellimin e jetes , ai prapeseprape me kembengulje duhet te vazhdoje jeten.
" Nese na jepet mundesia te behemi me te mire dhe nese per kto gjera kemi force te mjaftueshme , atehere perse hamendemi qe te behemi me te mire ?!  "

nga gimi3



GIMI3 TE FALENDEROJ SHUME PER PERGJIGJEN DHE PER PERKRAHJEN.....
PO TE JAP TE DREJTE KUR THUA QE DUHET TE JEMI TE FORTE...
NDONJEHERE NJERIU ESHTE AQ I FORTE DHE NDODH NE RASTE TE TILLA QE E PUSHTON BRENGA EDHE TRISHTIMI....
PO MENDOJ DHE JAM E BINDUR QE PIKERISHT NE RASTE TE TILLA DUHET TE VAZHDOJME TE JEMI TE FORTE...PIKERISHT NE KETO RASTE DUHET TE MESOJME VLEREN QE KA NE TE VERTETE JETA DHE TE PERPIQEMI TE MOS E HUMBIM....



RESPEKTE

----------


## DI_ANA

> [
> 
> 
> *
> Perballimi i gjerave pas interpretimit te lajmit se semundja ne fjale eshte nje semundje qe nuk ka sherim, eshte veshtire. Eshte nje moment qe shuhet cdo shprese qe perseri te shohesh driten e diellit. ( Mendoj se reagimi duhej te ishte i kontrolluar nga logjika dhe jo te dalim jashte kontrollit pas marrjes se nje lajmi te tille, sepse jane gjera qe ndodhin, qe jane jashta fuqise njerezore )*
> 
> 
> davius nuk eshte e vertete se semundja eshte e pasherueshme ashtu sic nuk mund te them qe eshte edhe e sherueshme.(varet shume nga tipi i leucemise qe ka dhe menyra e trajtimit)
> 
> ...





TE FALENDEROJ PER PERGJIGJEN.....

I LEXOVA ME VEMENDJE KETO QE SHKRUANI.....MUND TJU THEM QE NE GRADEN E SAJ KJO SEMUNDJE NUK KA SHERIM...PERVEC NDERHYRJES QE MUND TI BEHET NE PALCE....
AJO VAZHDON GJITHASHTU TE GJITHA KETO QE TI PERMEND SI RADIOTHERAPIA....CHIMIOTHERAPIA.....DHE NJE MJEKIM TE PERDITSHEM...
FLM PER NJOHURITE QE ME DHE MBI KETE SEMUNDJE....
SA PER PSIKOLOGUN ..ME PARE SHOQJA IME BENTE SEANCA TE AI PO I NDERPREU PER FAKTIN QE I QUANTE TE PADOBISHME.....

MENDOJ SE DO ISHTE NJE GJE E MIRE VAZHDIMI....



RESPEKTE

----------


## DI_ANA

Shkencetaret kanadeze,pas eksperimenteve laboratorike dhe provave te shumta,kane zbuluar substanca qe jane ne gjendje te sherojne,sipas tyre,te gjitha llojet e kancerit.Keto substanca i permban dicloracidi (DCA),qe eshte perdorur nga mjeket deri tani per te sheruar femijet me crregullime ne procesin e metabolizmit,kur keto crregullime vijne si pasoje e shkaterrimit te funksioneve te mitokondrinave ne qeliza,gje,qe i cona ato ne degjenerim te plote,deri ne lindjen e tumoreve.
C;eshte e drejta,qe ne vitet 30 te shekullit te kaluar,shkencetaret i kane pare mitokondrinat (pjese e rendesishme perberese e qelizave te gjalla qe pergjigjen per balancimin energjitik te organizmit),si te "implikuara" ne lindjen e tumoreve kanceroze,pasi kishin vene re disfunksionimin e tyre ne organizmat e semure me kancer.
Mirepo,deri ne vitin 2005 mendohej se ky shkaterrim ishte pasoje dhe jo shkak i tumoreve kanceroze.Vetem ne kete vit,shkencetari kanadez Mikelaqis,pasi punoj gjate per testimin e hollesishem te molekulave DCA,arriti ne perfundimin se ky acid sheron tumoret pa pasur asnje efekt tjeter anesor.Ne nje konference shtypi te dhene kohet e fundit,Mikelaqis eshte shprehur;
__Mitokondrinat luajne nje rol te rendesishem ne jeten e qelizave.Ato rregullojne apoptozin,shkaterrimin e qelizave.Qelizat e tumoreve i mposhtin aktivisht mitohondrinat e tyre,gje qe ndryshon vete metabolizmin e qelizave.Ato jane ne gjendje te ndalojne procesin e "vdekjes qelizore te programuar" dhe te shtohen pa kontroll,domethene te leshojne metastaza..............





Vazhdon

----------


## DI_ANA

...................DCA,ne thelb,ndryshon situaten duke normalizuar punen e mitohondrinit,ne fakt duke i kthyer atij funksionet e veteshkaterrimit te qelizave te semura.Dhe,perderisa te gjitha semundjet kanceroze bazohen ne fenomenin e pengimit te punes se mitokondrive,DCA mund te sheroje te gjitha format e ketyre semundjeve.
Pervec kesaj DCA eshte nje substance jotoksike pasi ate e kane perdorur si ata qe vuanin nga crregullimet e mitohondriteve,ashtu edhe njerezit e shendoshe dh as te paret,as te dytet,nuk paten ndonje dem prej saj.Mjeket tashme kane perpunuar edhe format e marrjes se ketij ilaci.
Per te arritur efektin e duhur,mjafton te merret nga goja nje sasi e vogel acidi dhe pas kesaj,preparati fillon te veproje.Ne saje te universalitetit te vet,keto substanca mund te ndikojne madje edhe ne rastet kur eshte e pamundur te nderhyhet me mjete te tjera,si fjala vjen,ne rastet e tumoreve ne tru.
DCA nuk eshte patentuar nga prodhuesit.Substancat nuk i perkasin asnje firme,keshtu qe ilaci do te kushtoje lire dhe mund ta disponojne te gjithe nevojtaret.


Le te shpresojme qe kjo do ndodhe sa me shpejt..........

----------


## terri123

Une kam nje kusheri timin dhe ai ka te njejten semundje. i filloj para disa viteve i bene nje nderhyrje ne palce dhe tani merr nje hap "Gleevec" qe e quajne dhe hapi i mrekudhise. E merr  nje here ne dite.Nuk ka me as me te voglin problem,ai hap nuk i ka shkatuar asnje anash efekt.Keshtu qe shoqes tende duhet treguar se kjo semundje sot ka mjekimin e vet.E di qe lucemite jane te ndryshme por ja qe disa kane mjekimin sot dhe jeta nuk eshte ne rrezik.

----------


## ShocK

> Une kam nje kusheri timin dhe ai ka te njejten semundje. i filloj para disa viteve i bene nje nderhyrje ne palce dhe tani merr nje hap "Gleevec" qe e quajne dhe hapi i mrekudhise. E merr  nje here ne dite.Nuk ka me as me te voglin problem,ai hap nuk i ka shkatuar asnje anash efekt.Keshtu qe shoqes tende duhet treguar se kjo semundje sot ka mjekimin e vet.E di qe lucemite jane te ndryshme por ja qe disa kane mjekimin sot dhe jeta nuk eshte ne rrezik.


Ku ja bene nderhyrjen ne palce? Ne cfare vendi?

----------


## DI_ANA

> Une kam nje kusheri timin dhe ai ka te njejten semundje. i filloj para disa viteve i bene nje nderhyrje ne palce dhe tani merr nje hap "Gleevec" qe e quajne dhe hapi i mrekudhise. E merr  nje here ne dite.Nuk ka me as me te voglin problem,ai hap nuk i ka shkatuar asnje anash efekt.Keshtu qe shoqes tende duhet treguar se kjo semundje sot ka mjekimin e vet.E di qe lucemite jane te ndryshme por ja qe disa kane mjekimin sot dhe jeta nuk eshte ne rrezik.



Me vjen shume mire per kete kushuririn tende qe paska shpetuar...
Mund te me thuash ne cfare faze te leucemise ishte dhe ku eshte praktikuar ky operacion?
Cfare shume eshte paguar?
Po leucemite jane te ndyshme dhe nuk mund te sherohen qe te gjitha per fatin e keq te atyre qe e kane..............................................  ......mrekullite ne kete bote jane te rralla dhe jo per te gjithe!

flm

----------

